# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  AI Scry, remote viewing application powered by an alien psyche, Disk Cactus, Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Disk Cactus




> Point your camera at the world around you. Harnessing cutting-edge artificial neural network technology, AI Scry (rhymes with "I spy") generates automatic textual descriptions of the objects it sees.

----------


## Airicist

AI  Scry
February 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This artificial intelligence app turns your photos into weird poetry"

by Elijah Watson
May 25, 2016

----------

